# Starting Dark Elves...



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

The Corsairs models pretty got me hooked and after reading the DE army book, I have a themed list in mind. Been thinking about a DE corsair/pirate theme with Cold One Knights as shock troops, Shades as infiltrators, Dark Riders as fast roving scouts and about 3-4 assassins as...well...assassins. The corsairs will serve as a backbone with crossbows and 2 or 4 repeater bolt throwers as support. They'll be led by a dreadlord (with the squid helmet... another awesome model) and two sorceress as scroll caddies.

To start, I've been mulling about getting 2 battallion boxes, 3 assassins, 2 repeater bolt throwers, and some hero models. Not quite sure how this theme works, as I'm not too familiar with DE army list building and tactics. (been a stolid Dwarf player for quite some time) I'm loathe to add monsters to these list mainly because it's a chore pinning and assembling hydras and storing them. Plus, they sort of ruin the theme of an advance mobile DE raiding force going all over the old world having all sort of misadventures. 

So, would this work? and what kind of tactics should be used for such a list?
Thanks!


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I suggest you write a proper list and post it in the army list section also if you want to make the list more competitive i would look at the GT top 10 dark elf lists they are around if you look

otherwise the theme is fine, i would personally add a hydra and convert it to look like a Greek Scylla


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The Hydra can skirmish - in that sense, it's more mobile than the Bolt Throwers. At 2k points you could take a Hydra and 2x Bolt Throwers in any case. 

If you did have Lokhir as a general you'll be running low on points for the necessities - particularly as COKs are quite expensive, as are corsairs. On the plus side he does cause Terror and minces up weaker units. Just don't expect much joy against Chaos Warriors for example 

Like the theme; a sea-based force could be cool.


----------

